

I Would Rather Be A Jazz Programmer - parenthesis
http://deadprogrammersociety.blogspot.com/2007/05/i-would-rather-be-jazz-programmer.html

======
ojbyrne
This headline would work better if there wasn't actually a software product
out there called Jazz (<http://www-306.ibm.com/software/rational/jazz/>).

------
wheels
The difference is ... how many jazz musicians do you think say, "I want to be
the computer programmer of jazz musicians!"

------
signa11
this (<http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?JazzProgrammer>) is waay better. imho ofcourse.

------
jimbokun
"Get cooler with age"

That definitely puts me in the pro-Jazz Programmer camp.

